
Data Privacy Bill Unites Charles Koch and Big Tech - dredmorbius
https://www.ft.com/content/c816b3da-3077-11e9-8744-e7016697f225
======
dredmorbius
Paywall:

[http://archive.is/0UI9X](http://archive.is/0UI9X)

[https://outline.com/nPSmqN](https://outline.com/nPSmqN)

